# What is the best chew to keep occupied?



## dken17 (Apr 4, 2017)

I got some trachea today to see if the pups will enjoy that tomorrow. Question is when do I give to them? Between meals? How is pig ears? I hear bully sticks work great. Thanks for the responses, as I have 2-9week old pups.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

be careful with pig ears as others have advised me here that sometimes the 'fattier' treats can cause upset tummy/pancreatitis. Then of course, everything in moderation should be ok. Our girl loves pig ears and antlers. Her antlers keep her occupied for quite awhile. Pups your age would need something a bit softer, though. Maybe try Nylabones also, just be careful when they gnaw them down to small pieces to avoid choking or swallowing.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Kongs stuffed with their food and frozen, bully sticks, nylabones.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Luna can not get enough of the nylabones they do keep her busy but yes you have to watch them as pieces can break off. She swallowed a bully stick whole once whole. I like the Himalayan - yak milk chews and the Kong.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Kongs, filled with healthy food (no peanut butter) keeps them busy for a while. And because you have two bonded litter mates I would crate them in different spots out of each others sight.


----------

